# The birth of the printer castle...



## angboy (Sep 17, 2008)

I started a woodworking class back in January and decided to build a printer stand, just an open stand with two shelves. When I added a door, it became the printer cabinet. Then I made the shelves into pull out drawers and it became the printer habitat. It then morphed into the printer mansion, aspiring to become a printer castle. The class ended in March and then I had to stop work on it for awhile after I had surgery in March. Well I finally finished it last night- 9 months later. Yep, coulda birthed a child in that time frame, but this is more to my liking than that! 

The men in the class were rather appalled that I was painting it purple. But it matches a computer deks I already had, so that was the reason for the color choice, though I do love purple so I might have chosen that color even if it weren't for the desk. I turned the feet out of birdseye maple, and at the brilliant suggestion of my dad, decided to leave them the natural color rather than painting them to match.

I have learned that I enjoy working with a table saw, but I've learned that I hate hinges! I also learned that I do prefer the lathe work and making a pen, something that I can finish in a little bit shorter time than this, so this may be my last effort at making anything furniture-like...


----------



## angboy (Sep 17, 2008)

The rest of the pictures...


----------



## Randy_ (Sep 17, 2008)

angboy said:


> .....and then I had to stop work on it for awhile after I had surgery in March......


 
DSA: I assume the surgery was for the removal of e benign brain tumor that caused your irresistible urge to reduce solid wood to sawdust. Apparently the operation was not successful.:biggrin:

Glad to see you back and posting.


----------



## Ligget (Sep 18, 2008)

Fantastic cabinet, any printer would be proud to live in there!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Sep 18, 2008)

Very nice, Angela!!  I see even the cat approves of your castle.


----------



## JayDevin (Sep 18, 2008)

very Cool!!!


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Sep 18, 2008)

Very nice "mansion", it was worth the wait and you surely do not have to change its diaper.


----------



## DocStram (Sep 18, 2008)

Ang ..... haven't emailed you in quite some time.  I hope the surgery wasn't serious.  The cabinet is first class.  Your dad would be proud!


----------



## Randy_ (Sep 19, 2008)

DocStram said:


> .....The cabinet is first class. Your dad would be proud!


 
Yeah; but only if he is color blind!!:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## angboy (Sep 20, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback everyone. Actually I think dad thought it was going to be something like Barney purple when I told him it was going to be purple, so by comparison, this probably looks great!


----------



## angboy (Sep 20, 2008)

Two more pix to show it in the perspective of sitting next to the coordinating desk and actually in use.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Sep 20, 2008)

Great storage space. Love your "feet" :wink:


----------



## toolcrazy (Sep 20, 2008)

There is nothing wrong with the color. Very nice cabinet. Nice work.


----------

